# The British are Coming.



## Robby Raccoon (Mar 13, 2015)

My bottles I can place in a United Kingdom area. I have one other I'm sure is British, but being unembossed... I cannot say it is. The dark green one is not often seen. 
2 pictorials, one an applied blob with a man making a Codd bottle, the other a swing-top bail with a Lion and etching on the back, and then one internal threaded screw-- surprisingly, it might actually be the oldest of them all. Possibly 1870s.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Mar 13, 2015)

Mom got me them. She apologized that this one wasn't so old, thinking that 1942 was the year. 
According to my research, by 1900 they changed names. 
"G. HENSON & Co / TRADE / G H / MARK / BURTON ON TRENT" 
Base: "N & Co / [symbol] / 1942" This glass company changed in 1913.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Mar 13, 2015)

Exam week, so I haven't done much research on this company, but I found the description to it as follows:"Here is a bottle embossed ' THOS BERRY & CO LTD  over MOORHEAD BREWERY ' with ' TRADE  a LION   MARK'  in the center.  On the reverse side is acid etched  'E.P. SHAW'S  WAKEFIELD'.  The underside embossing, ' K  B  LD   162   C '  , refers to Kilner Bros. Limited, Thornhill Lees, West Yorkshire, England which operated from 1848 to 1922." From It comes in two variations-- aqua green and green, if I recall.  Yet it comes from neither Moorhead or Wakefield, but Sheffield. Lol. 
The acid-etching I believe is an advertisement.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Mar 13, 2015)

The light and angle is poor, but that's trying to show the etching and base...  My first etched bottle/antique swing-top bail.  Here is a thread on the other bottle-- the Fletcher & Holt pictorial: http://www.antique-bottle...cher-Holt-m672283.aspx


----------



## sunrunner (Mar 14, 2015)

the brits did a lot of acid etching and so did the Germans the closer is a swing top and works as do's a lighting closer.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Mar 14, 2015)

If you've got one that looks British it almost definitely is, they had a very distinct style of making bottles most of the time.  I like that acid etched one, never seen one both embossed and etched.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Mar 14, 2015)

Sun Runner, I'm German of ancestory, so I'd love to have a German bottle one day. The bottle appears to have a little of its product left-- so, I wonder, why did that survive when the swing-top bail is gone? Lol. 

Canadian Bottles, the British tended to make them very crude (or old-fashioned) in terms of how the bottle was made, but-- even though many have less pronounced embossing, all but the ampersand tend to be clear. Lol. That's what I've noticed. 
Further, they LOVE to make pictorials, and they seemed to retain the blob for quite some time-- till the '30s, often times, at least.  The etched one wasn't meant to be etched, but like the suffragette pennies of England, people take what's in circulation and add to it a message-- like Women's Rights or, in this case, an advertisement I haven't done much research on yet. 
I'll get back to you on E. P. Shaw of Wakefield.


----------



## sunrunner (Mar 14, 2015)

spirit, most modern bottle of this sort are still made today . you see them on qt beers , spring water , and olive oil .


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Mar 14, 2015)

Swing-top bails, do you mean, Sun Runner?


----------

